# Cherche nom série M6



## ambrine (20 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

je cherche le nom d'une série de M6 qui passait le samedi soir en seconde partie; elle n'avait jamais les mêmes personnages, ni le même genre de sujet, c'était très varié.
En faite, j'aimerai retrouver l'épisode où un étudiant d'une université américaine découvre le secret de la fusion froide et fait péter qqs bombes nucléaires avec un matériel pitoyable.

Vous vous souvenez? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2010)

Les impertinences de Lili Fricotine?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

ambrine a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je cherche le nom d'une série de M6 *qui passait* le samedi soir en seconde partie(...)



Qui passait, d'accord, mais quand?
Si on connaissait l'année de diffusion, ça nous aiderait.
Et niveau descriptif, t'es à ton maximum ou tu peux faire encore plus vague?


----------



## Gronounours (21 Février 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Les impertinences de Lili Fricotine?



Aaaaaaaaaah :soupir: :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaaah :soupir: :love:



Mué...

Ca remplacera jamais Buffy Contre les Vampires !

aaaaah Sarah Michelle Gellar...
Eliza Dushku...

Du lourd en somme !



P.S : j'espère avoir bien aidé à avancer sinon,  par rapport à la question initiale


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

ambrine a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je cherche le nom d'une série de M6 qui passait le samedi soir en seconde partie; elle n'avait jamais les mêmes personnages, ni le même genre de sujet, c'était très varié.
> En faite, j'aimerai retrouver l'épisode où un étudiant d'une université américaine découvre le secret de la fusion froide et fait péter qqs bombes nucléaires avec un matériel pitoyable.
> ...


la rediff du  journal TV M6minutes !


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> la rediff du  journal TV M6minutes !



très bon


----------



## cyp (21 Février 2010)

Au-delà du réel : l'aventure continue ?

cet épisode ? http://www.programme-tv.net/series-...venture-continue/263461-alerte-aux-neutrons/#


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

petit_louis a dit:


> Mué...
> 
> Ca remplacera jamais Buffy Contre les Vampires !
> 
> ...



Tu oublies Charisma Carpenter




:love:


----------



## ambrine (21 Février 2010)

Merci pour votre aide!
C'est vrai que j'aurais pu essayer de retrouver l'année de diffusion, mas je crois que cela fait un bail... genre 11/12 ans???

BRAVO cyp !!!! c'est bien cet épisode!!!! diffusion 1998 la mémoire n'appartient pas qu'aux éléphants


----------



## Baracca (21 Février 2010)

Pour ceux qui chercheraient d'autres musiques de Dessins Animés, de Jeux Vidéos, de Séries TV, d'Émissions, de Jeux TV.... c'est ici  > Musiques de Génériques


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Pour ceux qui chercheraient d'autres musiques de Dessins Animés, de Jeux Vidéos, de Séries TV, d'Émissions, de Jeux TV.... c'est ici  > Musiques de Génériques



O S E F !

Un site de babes c'est plus interessant  !


----------



## aCLR (21 Février 2010)

Baracca a dit:


> Pour ceux qui chercheraient d'autres musiques de Dessins Animés, de Jeux Vidéos, de Séries TV, d'Émissions, de Jeux TV.... c'est ici  > Musiques de Génériques




Oh !!!
Et il y a des versions instrumentales :love:


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

Par hasard, vous vous souvenez de cette série avec de mecs qui jouaient souvent au flipper et répétaient avec un groupe de "rock" pourri même que le batteur s'appelait cricri d'amour je crois... c'était un truc bien à chier, complètement conceptuel, genre pas besoin de prendre de drogue pour partir très loin... ah j'ai un trou... (non ce n'est pas le surnom de Sindaranien), j'aimerais tant.... tant... je ne sais pas quoi... mais tant quoi...


----------



## pascalformac (21 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Par hasard, vous vous souvenez de cette série avec de mecs qui jouaient souvent au flipper et répétaient avec un groupe de "rock" pourri même que le batteur s'appelait cricri d'amour je crois... c'était un truc bien à chier, complètement conceptuel, genre pas besoin de prendre de drogue pour partir très loin... ah j'ai un trou... (non ce n'est pas le surnom de Sindaranien), j'aimerais tant.... tant... je ne sais pas quoi... mais tant quoi...


et de ces  coupes de cheveux , et de ces  chemises
( d'ailleurs certains acteurs en furent traumatisés, mais ils guerissent* , on y a contribué  )

* dans certains cas  on peut en douter , mais globalement ca va mieux
( faut dire qu'ils ont subi un très gros traumatisme)


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2010)

AB C Con je vois de quoi vous parlez mais j'arrive pas à me souvenir


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Tu oublies Charisma Carpenter
> 
> :love:



Popopop!
Perso, c'est plus fort que moi, on me dit Buffy, je pense Emma Caulfield. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Popopop!
> Perso, c'est plus fort que moi, on me dit Buffy, je pense Emma Caulfield. :love:


Mais c'était vraiment bien Buffy contre les Vampires. Encore mieux que dans mes souvenirs.
Mais bon, à l'âge que j'avais quand ça passait, j'avais autres choses à faire que de passer mes samedis soirs devant la télé (aussi instructif le programme était-il )
Histoire de conclure le sujet, n'oublions pas de parler de Allison Hannigan:




et de Michelle Trachtenberg:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (21 Février 2010)

il me vient plein d'idées salace sur l'emploi de l'ustensile nommé "pieu" d'un coup


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2010)

ambrine a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je cherche le nom d'une série de M6 qui passait le samedi soir en seconde partie; elle n'avait jamais les mêmes personnages, ni le même genre de sujet, c'était très varié.
> En faite, j'aimerai retrouver l'épisode où un étudiant d'une université américaine découvre le secret de la fusion froide et fait péter qqs bombes nucléaires avec un matériel pitoyable.
> ...



Madame est servie ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Février 2010)

Arnold & Willy ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Février 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Madame est servie ?


 
Love and the Married ?

Al Bundy a une tronche de terroriste, et je parle pas sa dinde de femme...
Quand au Nibard Bar, c'est une repère de terroriste.

C'est confortable comme fil en tout cas.
Je pensais qu'on allait être explusé...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

K2000


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2010)




----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Février 2010)

Je pensais plus à kitt (bien plus sex)


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2010)

Ah oui ! Entre un gros moteur et un petit paquet, mon c&#339;ur balance&#8230;


----------



## woulf (23 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5400602 a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plus à kitt (bien plus sex)



Ils ont même osé faire un remake de la série, sans David Hasselhoff et sans la transam, maintenant c'est une mustang.
Pas eu le courage de regarder encore


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Février 2010)

et le mec à la moto noire ... record battu en niaiserie c'est inregardable (même shérif fais moi peur est plus évolué ...)


----------



## MacSedik (24 Février 2010)

Supercopter qui te montrait toujours les mêmes scénes de combats... 

sinon têtes brûlées aussi il était pas mal le générique (avec toujours le même avion nippon qui les attaquait)...


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> et le mec à la moto noire ... record battu en niaiserie c'est inregardable (même shérif fais moi peur est plus évolué ...)


C'est pas cool de critiquer Grosnounours comme ça, c'est pas de sa faute !


----------

